# 4-5 week old chick question



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

I now have about 20-25 chicks that are 4-5 weeks old. I just moved them to a larger brooder. I noticed prior to my moving them that some of the birds looked as if they had lost feathers, as if molting. Do chicks this age lose feathers and regrow them? Or do I have other problems?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

At 4-5 weeks old, they don't moult, so I would assume that you have other problems. Where are they losing feathers? All over, or just on tailfeathers? Do they seem to be preening alot? Or pecking at each other?


----------



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

Loosing feathers on neck and back. Tail feathers are fine. Not preening alot. No fighting, that I see. Plenty of space for the chicks. No mites that I see. I'm including a probiotic and electrolite in their water. I will try to post a pic later this morning.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Roos will do that during breeding. Just saying.


----------



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

These chicks are just 4-5 weeks old. I hope it is not time for the roos to start breeding.


----------



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

Now upon further inspection, it seems that only my black orps are having this problem. My hatch had black and lavender orps, RIW's and RIR's. It seems everyone else looks OK, just my black orps.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you have a pic you can post? Do you see new feathers coming in? Or is it balding in that area? I'm new also but my 4 week old chicks are not losing feathers but growing new ones. Perhaps a pic could help someone diagnose the problem, if there is a problem? I wish you the best.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pics are always useful. 

A pic is worth a thousand words.


----------

